# What do you consider back yard breeding?



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

What do you consider BYB(back yard breeding)? And are all BYB "bad"?


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

I just pulled this up. I agree with what it says.

Dog Tip: How Responsible Breeders Differ from Backyard Breeders and Pet Shops 

Do you? Is there more to being a responsible breeder? Can you be a responsible breeder and technically breed in your back yard? Or is back yard breeder a slang term for people who do not breed responsibly? 

Opinions please! I would love to get views an opinions on this topic!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Did you see the thread on this topic? It was a really good read. Try searching "BYB" in the search bar.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

